# Plácido Domingo tests positive for coronavirus



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Story *here*. ………………………….


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope no one feels that he "deserves" it. There are far, far worse people in public life who will pay no price for their conduct. I wish him well.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Would have fitted perfectly well like here:
Miscellaneous Opera-related Chat


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2020)

Probably wishing he hasn't got so "close" to people right now. Social distancing would have helped him in more ways than one.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

He's out of the hospital, thank God:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cel...n-for-coronavirus/ar-BB11WcfA?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

This is not a good time to be Plácido Domingo.

But then again, it feels like it's not a good time to be anybody.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Placido Domingo is at home in Mexico City and sings in quarantaine from his balcony
https://bublik.delfi.ee/news/glamour/zabolevshij-koronavirusom-plasido-domingo-poet-na-balkone?id=89391765


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

amfortas said:


> This is not a good time to be Plácido Domingo.
> 
> But then again, it feels like it's not a good time to be anybody.


Be patient. You may soon be nobody.


----------

